# Zeiss Announcements This Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

```
Zeiss will announce two new lenses this week and one will have an EF mount.</p>
<ul>
<li>Zeiss Loxia 21mm f/1.4 on October 12, 2015 (Shipping in December)</li>
<li>Zeiss Otus 28mm f/1.4 on October 14, 2015 (Unknown ship date)</li>
</ul>
<p>This will be the first wide angle Otus series lens from Zeiss and we’re told two more Otus lenses are planned for the future.</p>
```


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 12, 2015)

I am very curious to see how the 35LII and the Otus 28mm compare...


----------



## Pixel (Oct 12, 2015)

Did you mean Loxia 21mm 2.8?

http://www.zeiss.com/camera-lenses/en_us/camera_lenses/loxia/loxia2821.html


----------

